# hunting beagle



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Anybody looking for a beagle I have one listed in the classifids under free hunting beagle.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I called a friend in MP today. He says he's gonna call ya.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks skunk He just picked him up hope he is happy with him.


----------

